# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  proviron or nolvadex

## feelnfit

what are you guys opions on these 2? i know both block estrgen but
proviron will not have any reound effects such as nolvadex . :Don't know:

----------


## Ajax

Proviron and Nolvadex both prevent Gyno, bit they do it in different ways.

Proviron (and Arimidex ) block the formation of estrogen in the body. Nolvadex blocks the binding of estrogen to the target receptors. 

So you take Proviron (or Arimidex) proactively (from start of cycle through the end) and take Nolvadex reactively (when symptoms of gyno appear--if they appear).

The general consensus is that Arimidex is the best choice, it completely blocks estrogen from forming and prevents water-retention keeping you hard; but most people shy away from it because of the cost--it's damn expensive.

Proviron is used by some people and I don't know why more don't use it. I like it! It seems to give a lot of the benefits of Arimidex at a lowere cost--plus you get the added benefit of increased sex drive. (What an advertising pitch: Proviron prevents Gyno!. And now, for a limited time, we are throwing in increased sex drive for free!) 

For those on a budget, Nolvadex works to prevent gyno, is cheap and you only take it only when (and if) you see symptoms. Nolvadex doesn't prevent the estrogen-related water retention.

I use Proviron myself. I like it. I take 50mg/day and keep a little Nolvadex on hand in case any symptoms of gyno appear. (I think that Nolvadex should ALWAYS be kept on hand; it's insurance against growing tits. Who wants tits--on a guy at least!)

----------


## feelnfit

i got my nolvadex on hand and it i will allways have.i am staring my clomid next monday and start my cardio ut yle for 6-weeks.
thanks bro,s for the advice!!

----------


## Ironweb

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Ajax_ 
[
Proviron is used by some people and I don't know why more don't use it. I like it! It seems to give a lot of the benefits of Arimidex at a lowere cost--plus you get the added benefit of increased sex drive. (What an advertising pitch: Proviron prevents Gyno!. And now, for a limited time, we are throwing in increased sex drive for free!) 


I agree I do not know why Proviron is not used more. It is a good choice. But you better buy quick because the increased sex drive is for a limited time only.  :LOL:

----------


## iron4life79

> _Originally posted by Ajax_ 
> *
> 
> Proviron is used by some people and I don't know why more don't use it. I like it! It seems to give a lot of the benefits of Arimidex at a lowere cost--plus you get the added benefit of increased sex drive. (What an advertising pitch: Proviron prevents Gyno!. And now, for a limited time, we are throwing in increased sex drive for free!) 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Proviron myself. I like it. I take 50mg/day and keep a little Nolvadex on hand in case any symptoms of gyno appear. (I think that Nolvadex should ALWAYS be kept on hand; it's insurance against growing tits. Who wants tits--on a guy at least!)*


i agree 100%. proviron is a highly underused anti-estrogen. with great libido raising properties. ive used it myself, and will continue to do so. nice post ajax, this post is all yours......right?............ :Wink/Grin:  

peace bb79

----------


## Ajax

Yep BB79--I thought up all those words all by myself.  :Big Grin:  Having a few muscles does not necessarily damage the language centers of the brain!

----------


## iron4life79

ajax,
good to hear that the ole noggin is still in working order......... :Big Grin:  
keep it up bro, we need you and what you bring to this forum.


peace bb79

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

guys isn't proviron harsh on the hair? Anyone experience hairloss with use of Proviron?

----------


## Ajax

I have never had any hairloss--but then again, I am not prone to MPB and never saw any hairloss on AS 'cpet when I did a few Anadrol one time.

So maybe I am not a good indicator of how Proviron affects hairloss--but if you don't have a problem with MPB I would not worry about it!

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by Ajax_ 
> *Proviron and Nolvadex both prevent Gyno, bit they do it in different ways.
> 
> Proviron (and Arimidex ) block the formation of estrogen in the body. Nolvadex blocks the binding of estrogen to the target receptors. 
> 
> So you take Proviron (or Arimidex) proactively (from start of cycle through the end) and take Nolvadex reactively (when symptoms of gyno appear--if they appear).
> 
> The general consensus is that Arimidex is the best choice, it completely blocks estrogen from forming and prevents water-retention keeping you hard; but most people shy away from it because of the cost--it's damn expensive.
> 
> ...




That answers your question 100% !!!!Good reply ajax !! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Matt29

Reading this thread has answered some questions I had on using proviron /nolvadex . Might as well throw in a few more bucks and get some arimidex so I can apply some MIDSUCTION to my MIDSECTION. And thanks for your expertise a week or so ago, barbells. I just talked to a dude at work that told me his cousin took d-bol for a couple months b4 a powerlifting match and he felt pretty good, and did well, but this was in Feb, Now he's "As my buddy tells me" "fat as hell", I laughed but It's not really funny, seems how he developed quite an appetite even after he quit it. Plus the fact he never used arimidex, nolva, or proviron. OOp!

----------

